# I Have A Secret!



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

:secret: Will share details in May


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey are you going to the Gander Archery Tech school thing in July (I think) in MN? Sending one archery associate from each gander mtn.


----------



## ECO Hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

What's the secret? Why may?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

ECO Hunter said:


> What's the secret? Why may?


Mother's day!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

Finger Freddie said:


> :secret: Will share details in May


That ain't right! Making us all wait till May to find out the secret!! :wink:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

shhhh hes buying a hoyt


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Finger Freddie said:


> :secret: Will share details in May


It will clear up in 3 to 4 weeks. :wink:


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think they make an ointment for that, but I can't tall you what it is, because its a secret:secret:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Finger Freddie said:


> :secret: Will share details in May


Your comming out of the closet?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

monty53 said:


> Mother's day!!!!!!!!!:wink:





viperarcher said:


> Your comming out of the closet?


He's going to be a Mother !!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I was hoping I wasnt gonna read that the sex change operation was a huge success. no pun intended. :zip: :mg:  :wink:


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Finger Freddie said:


> :secret: Will share details in May


You have a secret?

THEN KEEP IT. If you don't, we'll know you aren't trustworthy.:shhh:


Kev
<><


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> Your comming out of the closet?


/thread


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well this was pointless!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper69 said:


> Well this was pointless!


 Secret keeper says:"Nany Nany Nany". +1


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

worthless thread is worthless


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

Widgeon said:


> worthless thread is worthless


worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
10,000 sq ft.:zip:


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


In order for the thread not to be worthless, you have to at least stir it up a little! Cause some controversy, claim to defy the laws of physics with your bow, start a rumor that a certain bow model is blowing up in nearly everyone's hands  10,000 square feet, I wish I had that to build myself an indoor range and testing facility!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Your comming out of the closet?


That's the secret?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


Ok, I am officially jealous, my building is only 8100 sq feet.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


the wound channel on the new Rage expandable ??


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Your getting your own Gander Mountain Store ?? Opening your own Archery Shop ??


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

Why not wait to post untill may??


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

viperarcher said:


> Your comming out of the closet?


Now thats funny!!!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> the wound channel on the new Rage expandable ??


 That's funny!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> Your comming out of the closet?





Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


You just purchased the Blue Oyster Bar ???


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


You're opening a "gentle man's" club? :becky: Girls shooting bows in bikinis!?!?!?!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> You're opening a "gentle man's" club? :becky: Girls shooting bows in bikinis!?!?!?!


now that is an IDEA!!!!:guitarist2: imp2: :cheers: :lightbulb


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Finger Freddie said:


> worthless in colorado i agree:darkbeer: however.... ok a little hint
> 10,000 sq ft.:zip:


That's not big enough for a Bowtech repair facility.:zip::wink:


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> That's not big enough for a Bowtech repair facility.:zip::wink:


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

monty53 said:


> Mother's day!!!!!!!!!:wink:


:mg::mg:Our little Finger Freddie is going to be a Mommy! :mg: :mg:  :zip: :wink: :teeth: :set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:  

Dick


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Well this was pointless!



x 2


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

GM is going to carry Mathews bows...............ukey:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

OK it's May.................................:shade:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Were waiting


----------



## xforceAxe6 (Apr 12, 2010)

just sitting here waiting.....


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

It no secret, I saw the pictures:darkbeer:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's May 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

VA2 said:


> It's May 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you better check your calendar again...it's the 20th til midnight.:wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Today is the day your gonna spill it right?:wink:


----------

